# Spot repair clear coat damage ?



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all: 

I just picked up an '01 M5 a few months ago. Mostly in great condition. 

However; at some point in time in the past, somebody else had tried to repair a scratch on the lower part of the driver door... 

Looks like they went too hard on the polisher and I have a cloudy look on the paint... 
There is a cloudy mark the size of a quarter on the paint next to the scratch. 

Has anybody else seen something like this? 
Is there any rescuing the damage, short of repainting the whole panel?

I took it to dboy11 for his opinion. He has done great work on my cars. 
We were concerned that hitting this spot with a polisher might cause more harm than good...

Considering taking it to a pro airbrush artist or possibly a body shop... 
Anybody else want to chime in on any ideas?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Chris

Let me add my thoughts as well since I was with in inches of this...you can not feel anything on the surface...upon further inspections...I noticed that there was a small dent on the bottom of the car where the jacking point is...what I think this was, someone was changing the front tire and the jack went into the side of the panel, and that made a scratch and then they tried to remove it and sanded or polished threw the clear...that was the reason I didn't want to use the rotary on that area for fear of causing further damage.


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

dboy11 said:


> Chris
> 
> Let me add my thoughts as well since I was with in inches of this...you can not feel anything on the surface...upon further inspections...I noticed that there was a small dent on the bottom of the car where the jacking point is...what I think this was, someone was changing the front tire and the jack went into the side of the panel, and that made a scratch and then they tried to remove it and sanded or polished threw the clear...that was the reason I didn't want to use the rotary on that area for fear of causing further damage.


I guess I should add that I tried some Meguiar's Scratch X on it by hand before I brought it up to you, but it didn't do anything.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

If you were local I would let you borrow my paint meter...

dboy, do you know anyone up there who has one? Did it look anything like a hologram? It's hard to tell what I'm looking at in this picture.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

MarcA78 said:


> If you were local I would let you borrow my paint meter...
> 
> dboy, do you know anyone up there who has one? Did it look anything like a hologram? It's hard to tell what I'm looking at in this picture.


Mark, I wish I had one...it was really odd...you could run your finger over the whole area and not feel anything smooth...I used some paint cleaner by hand to see what that would do...nothing...really what it looks like to me is someone burned threw the clear or there might be just a tad of clear left...its an abrasion of the clear is all I can think...I have a air brush guy here locally that I plan on getting Chris to...he would be best fitted for this, its beyond my capabilities


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> Mark, I wish I had one...it was really odd...you could run your finger over the whole area and not feel anything smooth...I used some paint cleaner by hand to see what that would do...nothing...really what it looks like to me is someone burned threw the clear or there might be just a tad of clear left...its an abrasion of the clear is all I can think...I have a air brush guy here locally that I plan on getting Chris to...he would be best fitted for this, its beyond my capabilities


Was it glossy?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

MarcA78 said:


> Was it glossy?


Not as much as the areas around it leading me to think that it was a rotary or wet sanding abrasion...I've cut threw the clear wet sanding...you can feel it,,,which makes me think there is still some clear on it just very thin in comparisons to the rest of the car


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> Not as much as the areas around it leading me to think that it was a rotary or wet sanding abrasion...I've cut threw the clear wet sanding...you can feel it,,,which makes me think there is still some clear on it just very thin in comparisons to the rest of the car


Well, its really hard to tell from that picture, but death by rotary sounds like the most likely option.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Chris

I just emailed this to you, but wanted to post this here for others to read up on...This is a franchize out of SC and they train all the techs in the field...I have this guy coming by this weekend to work out an issue with my Camry...You might check the corporate web site for someone in your area if you are in need of this type of work

http://colorsonparade.com/

This is the web site to the guy local to me

http://wwww.colorseastbay.com


----------

